# Hand Lotions for the ALMOST OCD



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

OK...so I have a very troublesome problem that I'm hoping you very nice people can help me with.
I am completely repulsed by the sensation of anything slimy on, or in between, my fingers. HATE it! *shudders just thinking about it* I also have a very near OCD for handwashing. My palms and fingers are cracked and sore...but I just can't bring myself to put lotion on my hands.
I have tried a myriad of lotions...oil-free...sensitive skin...high-priced...low-priced...and have yet to find one that doesn't feel slimy to me.

Help?? Please??? I just want soft and pretty hands.


----------



## Tina (Aug 30, 2007)

Mellie, what about lotion on at night, before bed -- something intensive and fantastic, like Lush's Helping Hands -- and then cotton gloves, so you don't feel the lotion between your fingers? Having it stay on all night like that might heal all of the hand-washing during the day.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Mellie, what about lotion on at night, before bed -- something intensive and fantastic, like Lush's Helping Hands -- and then cotton gloves, so you don't feel the lotion between your fingers? Having it stay on all night like that might heal all of the hand-washing during the day.



You know, now that my doctor has put me on the sleeping pills from hell, that just might work! I had tried it before and had ended up pulling them off in the middle of the night because I could FEEL the sliminess. *shudders again* Maybe that won't happen this time since I'll be comatose!
Thanks, Tina!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 30, 2007)

And.....Tina took the words right out of my...fingertips. 

Also, Mellie, could you stand to dab lotion on, when you are, say, watching tv? Just using one finger and dabbing it onto the palms of your hands and up the flats of your fingers? If you them wipe any excess off your fingertips and use the barely there lotion to work in between the fingers?..etc...sorry if this sounds confusing...the visual in my head says it could help...?


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

mossystate said:


> And.....Tina took the words right out of my...fingertips.
> 
> Also, Mellie, could you stand to dab lotion on, when you are, say, watching tv? Just using one finger and dabbing it onto the palms of your hands and up the flats of your fingers? If you them wipe any excess off your fingertips and use the barely there lotion to work in between the fingers?..etc...sorry if this sounds confusing...the visual in my head says it could help...?



Actually, I got a visual on this and it DOES sound doable...without the in between my fingers part. Most of the cracked, sore spots are on my palms and at the base of my thumb and fingers...so the dabbing just might work.
The combination of yours and Tina's suggestions just might help me to have girly hands again.
Thanks!


----------



## Friday (Aug 30, 2007)

Try http://plumislandsoap.com. They have something called hand butter that is to die for. It's not a lotion. I hesitate to even call it a cream because it's more the consistency of cream cheese frosting than conventional hand cream. Made with olive oil and beeswax among other things, it goes right into your skin. You can touch glass just minutes later without leaving smears.


----------



## CAMellie (Aug 30, 2007)

Friday said:


> Try http://plumislandsoap.com. They have something called hand butter that is to die for. It's not a lotion. I hesitate to even call it a cream because it's more the consistency of cream cheese frosting than conventional hand cream. Made with olive oil and beeswax among other things, it goes right into your skin. You can touch glass just minutes later without leaving smears.



I bookmarked that link...and I'm going to order something from it this weekend. I'll try it with the suggestions of the 2 lovely ladies and see if that gives me the results, and relief, that I'm seeking.
I really appreciate everyone's help with this. Thanks!


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2007)

Heh. And Monique took the words right outta my fingertips, too, as this evening I was thinking that you could do what I sometimes do. I am not grossed out by lotion in-between my fingers, but sometimes it's just not convenient to have lotion-y hands. Yet, I have this really rough, dry patch in the concave of my left palm, or on a few of my knuckles by the fingernail, so often I'll just take some of the Helping Hands and just rub it into that spot until it's absorbed, and thought maybe you might try that.

So, between M and I, maybe there's an echo in the room. 

Friday, I've never heard of that stuff. Looks great! Delicious, even!


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2007)

You know, I think GenX turned me on to that stuff when I sent her See's because she was homesick. I've been a See's pusher for a long time.  D got some of the licorice because it's supposed to mask your scent on your fishing stuff.


----------



## Tina (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh, that's cool. I like GenX a lot, and that was very kind of you -- your usual kind, Friday thing, to do. Yum. Must not think of See's... :blink:


----------



## SummerG (Aug 31, 2007)

if the other suggestions don't work.. you could try a moisturizer gel. i use Moisture Surge by Clinique on my face and elbows.. i can't stand the feel of moisturizers in lotion or cream form on my face. so the gel is perfect. it's a bit pricey, but a little goes a long way.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 31, 2007)

Udderly Smooth

Don't get turned off by the name! It soaks in nearly immediately, not greasy, and leaves my hands feeling soft and fabulous. And this reminds me--I should get some more!


----------



## steely (Sep 1, 2007)

I have the same issue just not as bad.The thought of patting out a hambuger will send me over the edge.:shocked: I use udder cream as well and it really works.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 1, 2007)

I got addicted to Johnson's Extra Care Healing Hand Cream last year. The smell is subtle and it moisturizes through multiple washings so I'm not always having to reapply. That's nice if you want to get the feel of the lotion off but still have protection. I barely need a pea-size amount at a time. [Note that I use the version with the yellow cap, not the pink cap as I found that didn't work as well.]

Also, I hate lotion on the palms of my hands for a variety of reasons, so I just put a dab on the back of my hand and rub the backs together. Works for me because my palms don't get dry and cracked.

Another comment, though... make sure you moisturize within a few minutes of drying your hands from washing. A lot of moisturizers work by simply sealing in the moisture that's already there so it doesn't evaporate but don't add moisture of their own. If that's the case, they won't be much good when you put them on dry skin.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 1, 2007)

I have been taking notes furiously. You guys are my heroes! Many smooches all around! :kiss2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 1, 2007)

You might also like to try liquid gloves. I came across this wonder stuff on display in a pharmacy and bought a bottle because my fingers were cracking and, like you, I _can't stand greasy creams_! Liquid gloves isn't greasy: it feels sort of like those liquid hand cleaners that kill bacteria. And it forms a protective coating -- which can be washed off -- that keeps your hands from losing moisture. All winter, whenever I washed my hands, I'd put the liquid gloves on afterwards -- and no cracks, not even on my thumbs!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 2, 2007)

CAMellie, what kind of soap do you use to wash your hands? I wash mine a lot when I'm at work and my hands used to get really dry, particularly along my hail beds and at the tips of my fingers. But we switched to a product called Avaguard which has been scientifically proven to be as effective as hand washing. It's an alcohol based product that is non-drying. I LOVE it. Two pumps, rub it in (it doesn't feel greasy at all) and it dries quickly. My hands are just as clean as if I'd used soap -- without all that cracking. You can get it in larger pump bottles but also purse sized plastic bottles that are GREAT!


----------

